# To The Mods



## crickitmd (Oct 18, 2006)

hey can you guys put up a chat room for RIU? i think that would really kick ass. live chat (live questions). i went to school and know a lil bout puters maybe i could help with it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 19, 2006)

Chat room!!

ilove that IDEA!!

: )


----------



## shyandty (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the idea as well. It would be nice to talk to people in real time.


----------



## crickitmd (Oct 20, 2006)

hell yea its a good idea. let Rollitup know


----------



## h20xygen (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a good idea, but it's been put forward before and I think rollitup and widow maker both have the same thoughts on things, if there were to be a chatroom there would be no point there being a forum, am i wrong? Yeah some odd things might be posted but there will be no definative archive for all the questions asked really because most people will just go into the chat room and ask and then never go down in history. Just my 2 cents anyway

Peice out, chatroom is a nice idea, I would like one myself but I have a split opinion.

Out.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 20, 2006)

h20xygen said:


> Yeah some odd things might be posted but there will be no definative archive for all the questions asked really because most people will just go into the chat room and ask and then never go down in history.
> 
> 
> Out.


this has not been a factor on other messageboards that I frequent.. In chat peopel mostly talk about their daily lives and not growing techniques..

: )
cheers


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Rollitup was looking into the software for a chat room. Im sure you will see one soon. It just takes time.


----------



## crickitmd (Oct 20, 2006)

hopefully riu.org does get too damn big! theres new members everyday now.


----------

